# Boneless Short Ribs



## nycg8r (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday at my butcher I picked up some boneless short ribs seeing that they looked pretty good.  I figured I'll buy them and come here and figure out how to cook them.  Well after a decent amount of searching I am still a bit unsure on proper technique.   Right now I am leaning towards the 3-2-1 method but I guess I'd like to get a little better idea on internal temp etc that I should look for at each stage.   Additionally, if you have a different suggestion as to how to smoke, I'm all ears.   This will be my first smoke on my new smoker so dinner rests on my shoulders.
Thank you!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 3, 2013)

Was wondering about this too.  Will wait and see what the guys tell you to.  If you don't mind!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## flash (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm, being boneless and short, seems you could just marinade them and grill, but if you want to smoke I would not do a 3-2-1. I don't even do a 3-2-1 for beef ribs w/bones. More like a 2-1.5-1 or a 2-1-1 depending on how much fat is involved.  Don't worry too much on internal temp, beef turns a beautiful brown color when it is getting done. I prefer my beef ribs like I do my steaks, not over done.


----------



## luv2putt (Mar 3, 2013)

I usually do the boneless as pastrami 












image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Mar 3, 2013






And the bone in as smoked ribs












image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Mar 3, 2013






Either way you will not be disappointed ... Amazing cut of meat on the smoker...


----------



## luv2putt (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep in mind short ribs need to a cook a while to get tender .. Do not cook them like them like a rib eye bone or they will be tuff !!


----------



## nycg8r (Mar 9, 2013)

So just to report back, I ended up making these last Sunday to limited success as I was not a huge fan but my two sons loved it.   I put em in dry at 250 till they hit 170 about 2.5-3hrs, then I foiled them up with lots of liquids to 185 and then took em out and let em smoke again till 195-8.  I would have thought I would have been able to break down some of the fats at 190 but it was not as tender as I would have liked especially when you know how awesome these are when you braise them.  

I think in the future I will stick with the tried and true things to smoke although I am intrigued by how beef cheeks would turn out.


----------



## luv2putt (Mar 9, 2013)

Next time try making pastrami out of boneless shortribs ... Amazing see pic I posted earlier


----------



## 86gn (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been doing these with a reverse sear (1-2 hrs at 180-200 in the smoker then just a couple of minutes on a hot grill to get the IT to 125) and slicing thin medium rare slices to serve. They really come out tasty and they reheat well.


----------



## sarnott (Mar 10, 2013)

luvsputt,

I've never made pastrami. How did you make pastrami out of short ribs that looks your pictures? They look awesome!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## luv2putt (Mar 10, 2013)

Scott, you need to brine them for 7-10 days, let air dry  one night in fridge ,season and smoke for 7-8 hours till butterey tender ..  You can find different pastami -corned beef brine recipes by searching the forums ... I use Pops recipe slightly modified for my particular taste ... I must tell you it was the best pastrami I have eaten


----------

